# Sexual Appetite:



## Jameson (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello All- I just wanted to get some opinions as to whether I should bring this up to my wife.

Basically, I have a huge sexual appetite. I want sex all the time. I think about sex all the time. I would like to take and post photos of us (No face) to various sites on the internet for comments and others enjoyment. I would like us to "cam" with another couple. I have some Bi-sexual desires that I have never acted upon, and I think my wife does too, and I would like to try these things together. 

My wife is not overly conservative, but I don't feel that she shares this level of desire for sex. 

Is this something I should just tell her about, and see how she reacts? 

Anyone else have a similar situation? 

Thanks.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Sadly some things are best kept to ones self.
It would be great to have a partner you could share everything with, but I know if I told my wife my deepest desires she would lose a lot of respect for me. She would probably think I'm sick and perverted, and the things I would like to do are pretty tame by today's standard.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you should talk to her about it. As a wife, I WANT to know what h wants. 

Even if she doesn't want to do all those things... she might be willing to do a few of them. Or she may be open to compromise... And maybe she doesn't care for any of those ideas... but at least you will KNOW! 

Talk to her.

Edited: Complete opposite of Thound's post. I get what he is saying though. You know your wife, I'd feel her out first and maybe not hit her with ALL of it, but see where she stands on some of it.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

I would talk to her. Maybe don't unload everything the first time, but little bits slowly. You should be sharing all of yourself sexually with your partner. That's part of the joy of marriage. 

H and I will fantasize and talk about all sorts of raunchy antics. We've actually tried maybe 25% of them. But the talking and sharing of these things is great because it builds trust and closeness, and it's just plain hot! 

Who knows, she might be thinking about some crazy stuff herself but is afraid you'll think she is trashy.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Is it 'all the time' because you don't get it as much as you'd like, or is it indeed 'all the time?'


----------



## tryingtobebetter (Aug 6, 2012)

I think a lot of men are higher drive than their wives.

As for what she will agree to, the advice is pretty obvious. Work out what you think she is likely to consider the least daunting and ask her about that. If she says no, then you know you are already at the limit of what she is happy with. If she says yes then you can see what else she is happy with.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I agree you should talk to her a little at a time. Also, if she's not agreeable just drop it; if you try to push all it will do is p!ss her off and cause resentment and distance between you. If you are respectful and back off she may think about it and come back to you with what she's willing to try. THEN you'd have a partner in these things.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jameson (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks all. I appreciate the input. Seems like the consensus is to start small, and see what develops. 

As Thound points out, she may think that I am a perv, but I guess in the end, what does it matter because I am. 

Maybe it will allow her to open up about some things. 

Out sex life isn't bad, but we have never really talked about it.


----------



## yeah_right (Oct 23, 2013)

Jameson said:


> As Thound points out, she may think that I am a perv, but I guess in the end, what does it matter because I am.


By a show of hands, would the non-perv men of TAM please identify themselves??? Now, those who don't have any perv thoughts???

Do I hear crickets chirping?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

yeah_right said:


> By a show of hands, would the non-perv men of TAM please identify themselves??? Now, those who don't have any perv thoughts???
> 
> Do I hear crickets chirping?


Besides, "perv" is highly subjective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

SunnyT said:


> I think you should talk to her about it. As a wife, I WANT to know what h wants.
> 
> Even if she doesn't want to do all those things... she might be willing to do a few of them. Or she may be open to compromise... And maybe she doesn't care for any of those ideas... but at least you will KNOW!
> 
> ...


Probably sound advice. My advice is strictly based on my relationship with my wife.

If I even bring up a a change in positions I feel like I'm asking her to do anal and then perform oral on me. Sad I know, but that's what happens when you marry the classic good girl.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

Just let her know . A married should have a mutual trust . She may say yes or no, but u have to ask her. However since u r already hesitant , i am afraid she will say no .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Jameson said:


> Hello All- I just wanted to get some opinions as to whether I should bring this up to my wife.
> 
> Basically, I have a huge sexual appetite. I want sex all the time. I think about sex all the time. I would like to take and post photos of us (No face) to various sites on the internet for comments and others enjoyment. I would like us to "cam" with another couple. I have some Bi-sexual desires that I have never acted upon, and I think my wife does too, and I would like to try these things together.
> 
> ...


You'll put your relationship at high risk IMO. Maintaining a good relationship is complicated enough but it gets exponentially more difficult with added persons and temptations IMO. You have myriad opportunities to mis-communicate and underestimate consequence when doing things for the first time. It only takes one major snafu to derail things and many couples don't survive it. That's my speculation anyway.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

Jameson said:


> Basically, I have a huge sexual appetite. I want sex all the time. I think about sex all the time. I would like to take and post photos of us (No face) to various sites on the internet for comments and others enjoyment. I would like us to "cam" with another couple. I have some Bi-sexual desires that I have never acted upon, and I think my wife does too, and I would like to try these things together.


 I got to ask. What if she says yes to it all. Then what? I mean sooner or later you checked off all your fantasies on your card and where do you go from there? 

Yeah I know you'll say "I'll make a new card" but I was just wondering.

Now what if she says no to your cool ideas? What do you do, cheat?


----------



## Adeline (Jan 24, 2014)

hmmm. sometimes I think it makes a difference how it is presented, such as "I need to do this" vs "this is my fantasy." A fantasy context can seem less threatening and make her more receptive to hearing you out. Doesn't necessarily mean she will agree to it, but definitely can lead to a conversation about it. My husband and I when we were first dating had a strange game of all the time saying "whats your fantasy" so much that it turned into "ok, quick, think up another fantasy!" we were long distance and these were quite fun conversations


----------



## PDXMom (Jan 20, 2014)

If I were your wife I would want to know. My husband and myself have some similar desires. I would be very upset if he didn't let me know how he felt, and expect him to be very honest with me in our relationship.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Jameson said:


> Hello All- I just wanted to get some opinions as to whether I should bring this up to my wife.
> 
> Basically, I have a huge sexual appetite. I want sex all the time. I think about sex all the time. I would like to take and post photos of us (No face) to various sites on the internet for comments and others enjoyment. I would like us to "cam" with another couple. I have some Bi-sexual desires that I have never acted upon, and I think my wife does too, and I would like to try these things together.
> 
> ...


As a female, you know your wife better than any of us....what do you think she would say to a web cam? Is there any way you can install a web cam....without it being connected to get the thrill you desire but protects the sanctity of the marriage bed for your wife?

On another note don't EVER be ashamed or your drive. A very wise wife should be able to embrace and learn about her husband's sexuality and fantasies.


I am very pro fantasy.....don't discount your appetite, it's a very healthy blessing. Take baby steps


----------

